# Olive Oil for eyes?



## thePinkcess (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm only 16 but I noticed that I have tiny lines that are starting to develop under my eyes... probably due to daily use of concealer for my stupid dark circles &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I hear that Olive Oil (Extra Virgin) is a good moisturizer, but is it good for smoothening out wrinkles? And if so would anyone not recommend using it underneath my eyes? I really don't like the thought of the lines getting worse while I'm still young... and I don't really want those eye creams with who knows what in them. I just want something simple, and preferrably natural, like E.V.O.O.! Hope you can help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!!!


----------



## patsluv (Apr 16, 2006)

I have used it and other oils around my eyes without any problems. It's great. Go for it.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 16, 2006)

I started using Emu Oil in my undereye area around mid-Feb. Within 2-3 weeks there was a noticeable difference in fine lines and plumping up of the sunken area underneath my hereditary bags. I would imagine EVOO would have a similar effect. I went with the Emu Oil because a 52 yo woman on another skin forum said it helped thicken the skin under her eyes. I bought it - it worked - I'm staying with it!


----------



## thePinkcess (Apr 16, 2006)

What's Emu Oil? Where can I get it? How much is it? haha sorry for all the questions! Wait, so if it thickens skin under the eyes, does that mean that it would reduce dark circles, _even hereditary ones_ since people with hereditary dark circles have much thinner skin under their eyes than most people??? Ohmygosh please let that be the case because I hate my dark circles!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm 26 years old, and I have the same problem... Except I have deep creases and heavy bags under my eyes... Nasty, dark circles too. I've tried numerous products on the market, but nothing has seemed to work. I recently purchased St. Ive's Cucumber &amp; Elastin Stress Gel because I saw a celebrity in a magazine say she used it. Anyway, I found the following info regarding both Emu Oil and Olive Oil from Paula Begoun, The Cosmetics Cop. Hope it helps!!!

*OLIVE OIL*

In the world of skin care, startling antiaging and antiwrinkling properties can be attributed to almost any plant-sourced ingredient. One of the latest is olive oil. The concept of olive oil having antiaging properties stems from some evidence that diets high in olive oil may help prevent heart disease (Sources: _European Journal of Clinical Nutrition_, January 2002, pages 72â€“81; _Lipids_, November 2001, _Supplemental_, pages S49â€“S52; _Lipids_, November 2001, pages 1195â€“1202). There are also a small number of animal tests showing that topically applied olive oil can protect against UVB damage (Sources: _Carcinogenesis_, November 2000, pages 2085â€“2090; _Journal of Dermatological Science_, March 2000, Supplemental, pages S45â€“S50).

It does seem that olive oil is a good antioxidant and assuredly it's a good moisturizing ingredient. But research shows similar results for other oils as well. How olive oil's status got elevated so that it's now a showcased ingredient in expensive skin-care products epitomizes the caprice of the cosmetics industry.

*EMU OIL*

The emu (_Dromaius novaehollandiae_) is a large, flightless bird indigenous to Australia, and emu oil has become an important component of the Australian economy. As a result there is research from that part of the world showing it to be a good emollient that can help heal skin. But along with the evidence that emu oil is a good emollient and the parade of companies promoting it for that, there are also companies promoting products containing emu oil for its antiaging, antiwrinkling, and wound-healing properties. So does emu oil live up to these acclaimed properties? Regrettably, none of these promises are supported by research.

A study published in the _Australasian Journal of Dermatology_ (August 1996, pages 159â€“161), looked at the â€œCosmetic and moisturizing properties of Emu oil â€¦ assessed in a double-blind clinical study. Emu oil in comparison to mineral oil was found overall to be more cosmetically acceptable and had better skin penetration/permeability. Furthermore it appears that Emu oil in comparison to mineral oil has better moisturizing properties, superior texture, and lower incidence of comedogenicity, but probably because of the small sample size these differences were not found to be statistically significant. Neither of the oils were found to be irritating to the skin.â€ Thatâ€™s good, but itâ€™s hardly a reason to run out and by a product containing emu oil.

Another study, published in _Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery_ (December 1998, pages 2404â€“2407), concluded that applying emu oil on a fresh wound actually delayed wound healing which is not a good thing.

On the other hand, a more recent study compared the anti-inflammatory ability of emu oil with several other oils, including olive and flaxseed. The oils were applied to mouse ears after their skin was irritated with a volatile oil, and cellular irritant response was measured several hours later. The results showed emu oil had somewhat better anti-inflammatory properties than the other oils in the study, though not by a substantial margin compared to more readily available oils, including olive (Source: _Lipids_, June 2003, pages 603-607). Reducing inflammation is a valid reason to consider emu oil, but other oils (and several antioxidants) perform the same function. Moreover, none of this means emu oil is the answer for aging or wrinkled skin. Like many ingredients, it has soothing, emollient properties, but it isnâ€™t the miracle marketers make it out to be.

Bottom line: Emu oilâ€™s reputation is driven mostly by claims made by companies selling products that contain it, and not by any real proof that it is an essential requirement for skin.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 17, 2006)

What fantastic information--I never knew about the emu oil--thanks! I have,though, known for a while about olive oil as a cleanser and moisturizer--I've bought it from DHC skin care line, but the kind you buy in a store is just as good for removing eye makeup gently and moisturizing the whole face, including the eye area!


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

thx ... i didn't know wut emu oil was .. hee hee


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

At the age of 12 our eyes quit producing moisture and need extra care. Do not pull or rub them. Gently pat them with what ever you use. I use our Bio hydra eye cream and it is great. It is made for the sensitive skin around the eyes and is one of the more healthier ones on the market right now. Arbonne is known for Pure~Safe~Beneficial.

I do have a lady I know from online who swares by EVOO.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 18, 2006)

This site http://www.darkcirclesundertheeyes.com/ has some good natural suggestions for caring for the area around your eyes. I think most of the techniques would also be good for preventing wrinkles. We're all going to get a few wrinkles, but hopefully we can prevent most of them.

I went with the natural stuff for a while, but it's a lot of work to make all that stuff all the time. Now I'm using two different anti-aging products because I like to stay out late at night clubs, and not look tired with baggy wrinkly eyes.


----------



## solrevival (Apr 19, 2006)

i've used olive oil as my eye makeup remover for a long time. it's always left my eyes feeling moisturized and refreshed. I think it's definitely a good choice!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

leah


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 19, 2006)

I just got my Emu Oil in the mail from ordering it online from E-Bay for my undereye lines! It feels pretty good, a little like Soy Oil. Olive Oil is good as a cleanser and MU remover and exfoliant with sugar, but does not for me absorb as good as Emu ( I think..just got it) or Soy.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the same prob, I'm only 16 but I've noticed a few fine wrinkles under my eyes and at the side. Its probably because when I smile the skin under my eyes lifts up. I'm using Clinique Extra refreshing eye gel for the dryness, its good but when I've finished it I might try Emu Oil because it sounds good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## misholly (Apr 19, 2006)

You should check out Burt's Bees Attar of Rose Repair serum. I swear by it. It's a blend in the correct balance of different oils. You use so little a bottle will last you half a lifetime. :satisfied: It's great for around the eyes and also lip lines. Ingredients: Rosehip seed oil, jojoba oil, lavender oil, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin E), evening primrose oil, borage seed oil, wheat germ oil, hazelnut oil, neroli oil, rose oil, calendula extract, green tea extract, beta carotene, tocopherol, ascorbyl palmitate (vitamin C), retinyl palmitate (vitamin A).


----------



## girlnextdoor (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been wanting to try that Burt's Bees serum. I've read a lot of positive reviews on it.


----------



## bestactress (Jul 14, 2012)

Emu oil works,

I don't care what marketing schemes are claiming, I tried it on my skin, it made  a huge difference.

I have no wrinkles.

Recently I got a new boyfriend, I slept with make-up on every single night for about a month, my pores got huge and my skin looked like crap.

I bought Emu oil after one day, I washed with a mild cleanser, scrubbed with msm did a raw honey mask applied fresh aloe vera from a leaf and emu oil,

The next day my skin was flawless. Pores were significantly smaller. 

I went without make-up that day and the boyfriend kept complimenting my skin.

I could see it for myself, it had a super healthy glow.

I kept on with the Emu oil and I'm very happy with the results, it works better than olive oil, it absorbes into the skin, no greasy feeling and no greasy look,  Olive oil makes my skin look greasy,  the Emu oil literally disappears into your skin, olive oil does not even compare.  I read that it transports whatever can't penetrate into deeper layers of your skin way deep, so no bad make up on top of it, wear it at night.

I get it at my local health food store.

Try it for yourself, it's worth it.


----------



## voicebeauty (Jul 15, 2012)

I was losing tons of hair in Jan. and began using Emu Oil ,since it has anti-inflamatory properties ,great for the scalp.My hair stopped falling out in March after using it,along with Nioxin Shampoo and Cream Rinse.It is wonderful  for painful aches in your muscles.Emu Oil can be purchased online ,best price I found was @ Puritans Pride.com,w/Free Shipping, It's also found on many other sites for natural products.Thanks for sharing the use for the eyes.Will begin trying it today.


----------



## kimford (Jul 15, 2012)

I love rosehip oil around my eyes and face.


----------



## ganbatte (Jul 16, 2012)

olive oil is great for skin as well as hair..u can use it under your eyes.no problems at all.


----------



## JessG (Jul 17, 2012)

Olive oil is a great make up remover. I use it all over my face too as a moisturiser. I have sensitive skin and it doesn't irritate.


----------



## eyechic (Jul 19, 2012)

i've used olive oil as moisturizer. I applied it at night and seems to work. My skin feels refreshed every morning. I have read from some articles that castor oil can also do a trick in removing fine lines. So I tried it, just a small amount on finger and a gentle massage on wrinkled area. Leave the oil overnight and wash it with warm water by morning. After a weeks of using it, I see that my fine lines on my eyes and on my forehead slowly vanish. I'm on my early 30's and also looking for a remedy that will give my skin a younger look as always. You may also give it a try, as you are looking for a natural solution and a cheap alternative. Hope it may help!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 19, 2012)

Castor oil can be drying if you apply too much.  Its brutal to wash off when you get it on your hands.  Sweet almond oil is a good moisturizer, its lighter than olive oil and cheaper to buy.  At an Indian grocery, its about $5 for a large bottle and less for a smaller one.


----------



## spasalondeal (Jul 19, 2012)

I have also tried that one and I got positive result. You will also.


----------

